# Welche Internetanbieter schalten Fastpath ?



## simon3004 (17. August 2013)

Moin Leute
Ich suche für meine neue Wohnung einen Internetanbieter.Maximal 16000 sollen ankommen. Da der Ping für mich auch sehr wichtig ist würde ich auch gerne Fastpath oder wenigstens teilweises Fastpath haben.
Kennt jemand Internetanbieter die Fastpath schalten ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. August 2013)

Andere Frage: ist Fastpath heutzutage noch aktuell oder überhaupt nötig?

Ich hab nen Ping von im Schnitt etwa 15ms ohne irgendwas besonderes dafür getan zu haben (http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2906115576)


----------



## simon3004 (17. August 2013)

Kabel Deutschland hat ja eigentlich fast immer einen guten Ping. Da brauch man Fastpath nicht wirklich. Bei 16ms Ping wäre ich ja auch schon mehr als froh. Aber ich werde das Internet aus der Telefonbuchse beziehen und da kann der Ping auch schon ohne FP deutlich höher sein, je nach dem wie weit man vom Verteiler wohnt.

PS: Ich hatte schon 100mb Kabel Deutschland bestellt und als sie es anschliessen wollten ging es dann doch nicht weil das Kabel beschädigt war.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. August 2013)

In dem Falle würden sie es üblicherweise aber reparieren... auch wenn das nach meiner Erfahrung sehr unkoordiniert abläuft:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1491-alkis-blog-20-odyssee-im-kabelsalat.html

Die Messwerte sind auch minimal schlechter geworden als noch zu Blog-Zeiten wie du gesehen hast (weil noch einer mehr auf den Verteiler geschaltet wurde) aber immer noch wunderbar im Soll.

100mBit bieten sie bei mir leider nicht an sonst hätte ichs


----------



## imischek (17. August 2013)

mal abgesehn von kabel deutschland kriegste fastpath bei jedem anbieter im deutschen raum
hat nur eventuell nen anderen namen bei verschiedenen anbietern
aber am ende sagt anbieter xy auch nur der telekom das sie das gern hätten für besagte leitung

aso aber wenn du fastpath hast geht kein hdtv mehr über die leitung
frag mich nicht warum ich arbeite nicht bei der telekom^^
aber um hdtv übers inet zu bekommen müssten min 12 mbit bei dir ankommen glaub ich 
16mbit bestellen ist nicht gleich 16 mbit bekommen^^
wollts nur anmerken so am rande


----------



## chiller (17. August 2013)

Bei Easybell ist während der Bestellung Fastpath auswählbar.

Man kann aber mit gut Glück an Fritzbox über Telnet ganz einfach erzwingen.

Edit: An meinem AnnexJ Anschluss sieht das so aus:

Ohne: 18ms
Mit :      6ms


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2013)

Bei der Telekom gibt es kein Fastpath mehr, schon seit 2009 nicht mehr.
Bestandskunden mit FP konnten einen äquivalenten Dienst hinzubuchen. 
Die Telekom verweist hier auf die 16k Leitung, die wohl kein interleaving 
mehr geschaltet bekommt und damit quasi FP mit integriert hat. 

Bei der 16k+ Leitung gibt es deswegen kein Fastpath mehr, weil dort das
interleaving (Fehlerkorrektur) für das Fernsehbild wichtig ist. Ich glaube, 
die Leute, die dort Entertain gebucht haben, möchten lieber ein fehlerfreies
Bild, statt eines Pings, der 10ms weniger hat.

Bei anderen Anbietern gibt es ab und an noch FP. Easybell zum Beispiel
bietet das während des Bestellprozesses an. Bei Alice gab es früher mal 
die Option PingExpress=Fastpath und auch bei Vodafone/Arcor gab es das
mal, sogar schon automatisch aktiviert. Wie das bei den letzten beiden 
Anbietern heute aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

Wenn du aber einen normalen 16k Tarif nimmst, ist normalerweise auch 
kein Interleaving geschaltet oder nur lowinterleaving. Ich hab z.B. bei 
meiner VDSL Leitung auch nur knapp 25ms zu den Gameservern, obwohl
bei VDSL noch auf beiden Richtungen 8ms Interleaving geschaltet wird.


----------



## Combi (17. August 2013)

wenn du kabelanschluss hast,nimm einen anbieter wie:unitymedia,kabel-bw,kabel deutschland...
bezahle für tele-flat,hdtv und 52mbit mit 20er ping,egal wo.zusammen nur 39 euro.
da bekommste bei teledoof gerade mal inet.teledoof ist die apotheke des internets...

fastpath ist seit urzeiten geschichte.
hatte es damals auch.wegen esl-prol-eague,also mindestens 10 jahre her..

kabelanschluss ist das beste,offen bis 100 mbit,oder einen anbieter,der dir deinen speed garantieren kann,mit rücktrittsklausel...
weil bei denen heist es immer:
mit bis zu 16 mbit..........das heist,wenn bei dir nur 6-8 mbit ankommen kommst du nicht aus dem vertrag...weil,bis zu....


----------



## simon3004 (17. August 2013)

@ Combi
Klar Kabelanschluss ist Preis/Leistungstechnisch das Optimum, aber das geht bei mir nicht weil das Kabel beschädigt ist. Sonst hätte ich 100Mbit für 19,99 € gebucht.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich Osnatel nehmen. Ich hoffe das die wenigstens low-interleaving benutzen.
Kann man eigentlich die Fehlerkorrektur im Router ausschalten?  Router: Fritz-Box 7390
PS: Ich werde kein Entertain oder ähnliches buchen, da ich doch einen Sat-Anschluss habe.


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2013)

Jein. Man kann es teilweise erzwingen, indem man die Routerkonfiguration per Telnet bearbeitet. 
Das funktioniert aber auch nicht immer. Und ich würde dir empfehlen, keine 7390 einzusetzen. 
Die hat nämlich keine gute ADSL-Performance. 

Ist bei dir Easybell nicht verfügbar ?


----------



## robbe (17. August 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> @ Combi
> Klar Kabelanschluss ist Preis/Leistungstechnisch das Optimum, aber das geht bei mir nicht weil das Kabel beschädigt ist. Sonst hätte ich 100Mbit für 19,99 € gebucht.
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich Osnatel nehmen. Ich hoffe das die wenigstens low-interleaving benutzen.
> Kann man eigentlich die Fehlerkorrektur im Router ausschalten?  Router: Fritz-Box 7390
> PS: Ich werde kein Entertain oder ähnliches buchen, da ich doch einen Sat-Anschluss habe.


 
Das mit dem Kabel versteh ich nicht wirklich. Ist damit das Hausanschlusskabel gemeint? Hat der Techniker das festgestellt und dann einfach gesagt "Geht nicht und Tschüss"?
Wenn am Erdkabel kein oder schlechtes Signal anliegt, dann sich der Anbieter darum zu kümmern, dass das Problem behoben wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. August 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Wenn am Erdkabel kein oder schlechtes Signal anliegt, dann sich der Anbieter darum zu kümmern, dass das Problem behoben wird.


 ...aber nur, wenn du bereits kunde bist. Bist du es nicht, kann der anbieter auch sagen "mach ich nicht" wenn die kosten dafür zu hoch sind. (es muß ja auch wieder herein kommen)


simon3004 schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich Osnatel nehmen. Ich hoffe das die wenigstens low-interleaving benutzen.


Wie K3n$! schon fragte, geht kein easybell bei  dir? Wenn man es da auswählen kann ist doch gut. (bin ja selbst bei  easybell und sehr zufrieden, aber ohne fastpath weil leitung zu lang)


> Kann man eigentlich die Fehlerkorrektur im Router ausschalten?  Router: Fritz-Box 7390


Wenn man minimalen ping haben will, geht es mit der auswahl des richtigen modems/routers schon los. 
Von der 7390 würde ich, aufgrund des integrierten, nicht so tollen  modems, die finger lassen. Such dir lieber bei ebay ein speedtouch 536i  V6 und kauf das. Die gelten als die modems (sind aber eigentlich router) mit dem geringsten ping. (unterschiedliche modems erzeugen  unterschiedliche ping-zeiten)


----------



## simon3004 (17. August 2013)

Erst mal Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!! 
Und das mit Easy Bell ist echt ne gute Idee. Auf den Anbieter wäre ich niemals gekommen. Hab sofort Verfügbarkeit geprüft und mein Standort ist Verfügbar.
Läuft Easy-Bell denn über ne normale Telefon-Leitung oder muss noch eine gelegt werden?
So der 7390 gehört meinen Eltern. Macht den nur das Modem einen Ping-Unterschied aus?
Das mit dem Fastpath finde ich echt super, ich werde euch dann berichten wie gut mein Ping ist, wenn ich den Anschluss habe.


----------



## robbe (17. August 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...aber nur, wenn du bereits kunde bist. Bist du es nicht, kann der anbieter auch sagen "mach ich nicht" wenn die kosten dafür zu hoch sind. (es muß ja auch wieder herein kommen)


 Ist dann wahrscheinlich Anbieterabhängig. Bei Unitymedia wird da wirklich um jeden Kunden gekämpft. Ist das Straßensignal mies, wird dann zur Not auch mal wochenlang gebuddelt, bis das Problem behoben ist. Ist die Hausverkabelung mies, wird eben jede Möglichkeit ausgeschöpft um irgendwie ein anständiges Signal in die Wohnung zu kriegen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. August 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> So der 7390 gehört meinen Eltern. Macht den nur das Modem einen Ping-Unterschied aus?


Es ist neben fastpath das einzige, was du beeinflussen kannst. Am angepingten server bzw. den rechnern dazwischen kannst du ja nix ändern.
Wenn die fritzbox deinen eltern ist und du dafür nix bezahlen mußt, kannst du es ja damit probieren. Wäre halt interessant zu wissen, mit welchen werten die box syncronisiert.


robbe schrieb:


> Ist dann wahrscheinlich Anbieterabhängig. Bei  Unitymedia wird da wirklich um jeden Kunden gekämpft. Ist das  Straßensignal mies, wird dann zur Not auch mal wochenlang gebuddelt, bis  das Problem behoben ist. Ist die Hausverkabelung mies, wird eben jede  Möglichkeit ausgeschöpft um irgendwie ein anständiges Signal in die  Wohnung zu kriegen.


 Unity kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe aber von kundschaft in berlin (!!!) zu hören bekommen, das sie vom dortigen kabelnetzbetreiber mit dem satz abgespeißt wurden das in dem neubaugebiet kein kabel verlegt werden (war mitten in berlin) und man sowieso schon genug kundschaft hätte. (arbeite nix in der richtung aber man kommt ja ins gespräch...) Zudem hat die tkom über 1 jahr benötigt um 50m kabel vom nahgelegenen outdoor-dslam zu verlegen damit auch mal mehr als 2k ankommen.(wurde dann vdsl und war anscheinend mit sehr viel krampf verbunden) Da muß man sich doch fragen...


----------



## Decrypter (17. August 2013)

Ich würde von der 7390 generell die Finger lassen, erst recht unter ADSL2+, was bei Easybell grundsätzlich geschaltet wird. Das Modem der 7390 ist an Leitungen, die aufgrund von RAM am Leitungslimit laufen um Klassen schlechter als bei vergleichbaren Modellen. Die 7390 läufz eigentlich nur dann gut, wenn aufgrund von sehr kurzen Leitungen die Profilobergrenzen problemlos erreicht werden und noch Reserven bestehen. Desweiteren hat die 7390 eklatante Probleme mit Infinion DSL Ports.

Ich bin selber Easybell VDSL Kunde mit 100 Mbit Profil und hab den direkten Vergleich zwischen einer 7390 und einer 3370. Die 7390 erreicht 60 Mbit mit 6 dB SNRM und die 3370 hingegen 80 Mbit bei 4 dB SNRM völlig stabil. Für ADSL2+ ist immer noch die 7270 V3, wenn man die ganzen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und den S0-Bus benötigt, bzw. die 7360 mit nur einem analogen Telefonanschluss das Maß aller Dinge. Wobei die 7360 wohl das derzeit beste Modem zu bieten hat. Von einem Speedtouch 536i V6 würde ich mittlerweile abraten. Die Speedtouch Geräte waren seinerzeit ohne Frage die Creme de la Creme unter den Modems/Router. Es waren die mit Abstand besten Geräte, die man bekommen konnte und mit Hilfe des DMT Tools konnte man noch einiges mehr aus der Leitung kitzeln (ich hab das 716i unter ADSL2+ am werkeln gehabt und allenfalls der Telekom Speedport W700V konnte mithalten). Aber für diese Geräte gibt es schon seit geraumer Zeit keinerlei Firmware Updates mehr. Und ohne Firmware Updates werden auch die DSL Treiber nicht mehr aktualisiert, was zur Folge hat, das der DSL Treiber u.U den DSL Port nicht richtig erkennt und daher das Speedtouch nur suboptional läuft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. August 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Ich würde von der 7390 generell die Finger lassen, erst recht unter ADSL2+,


Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir in diesem punkt ja zu, aber wenn das ding nix kostet kann es simon3004 damit mal versuchen...


> Desweiteren hat die 7390 eklatante Probleme mit Infinion DSL Ports.


Selbst getestet oder gelesen? Mich würden mal die leitungsdaten aus der fritzbox von so einer kombination interessieren.


> Für ADSL2+ ist immer noch die 7270 V3, wenn man die ganzen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und den S0-Bus benötigt, bzw. die 7360 mit nur einem analogen Telefonanschluss das Maß aller Dinge.


Das mit der 7270 würde ich mittlerweile minimal einschränken. Die scheint ordentlich probleme mit dem aktuellen broadcom-ports zu haben. (siehe bambusbar hier port und was die 7270 daran bringt ) Dort scheint sie weit unter ihren möglichkeiten zu bleiben wobei jedoch die latenz im downstream erheblich geringer ausfällt als bei mir. (bei mir 22ms vs 8ms bei bambusbar, beim verlinkten beispiel sollten wenigstens 3 mbit heraus kommen)


> Wobei die 7360 wohl das derzeit beste Modem zu bieten hat.


Würd ich so nicht sagen. Bei adsl stufe ich die 7270 immer noch etwas besser ein und bei vdsl ist es in meinen augen eher der draytek vigor 2850.
Allerdings würde ich die 7360 als das beste allround-gerät sehen. Es kann feature-seitig nicht wirklich viel und modem-seitig ist es auch kein novum, dafür aber idiotensicher konfigurierbar.


> Von einem Speedtouch 536i V6 würde ich mittlerweile abraten. Die Speedtouch Geräte waren seinerzeit ohne Frage die Creme de la Creme unter den Modems/Router.


Zugegeben es ist alt, aber noch lange kein alteisen. Wer den geringst möglichen ping haben will, verbaut sowas. Das einzigste, und auch größte, manko dürfte sein, das man es nicht an annex-j anschlüssen betreiben kann. Da müßte man halt nach aktuelleren geräten mit bcm6338 bzw. bcm 6348-chipsatz suchen.
Eienen ebenfalls recht geringen ping hatte ich mit meinem asus dsl-n55u-b. Da drin werkelt was von trendchip und wenn es asus mal in den griff bekommt, dann befindet sich das gerät auf 7270 niveau. Leider bekommt man aus dem router nicht so viele daten wie aus der fritzbox oder dmt-fähigen geräten. 


> Und ohne Firmware Updates werden auch die DSL Treiber nicht mehr aktualisiert, was zur Folge hat, das der DSL Treiber u.U den DSL Port nicht richtig erkennt und daher das Speedtouch nur suboptional läuft.


An meinem aktuellen centillium gab es exakt null probleme und ich hab mich quer durch alle firmwares getestet.


----------



## Slezer (18. August 2013)

Gefühlt hatte ich bei o2 fastpath und bei 1&1 nicht. Hab letzten Monat gewechselt


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2013)

Slezer schrieb:


> Gefühlt hatte ich bei o2 fastpath und bei 1&1 nicht. Hab letzten Monat gewechselt


 
Wahrscheinlich fühlt sich das deswegen so an, weil O2 über Telefonica Leitungen schaltet und 1und1 via TKom oder ist die Bandbreite die gleiche geblieben ?
(ja, ich weiß, 1und1 nimmt Telefonica Leitungen )


----------



## crae (18. August 2013)

Hey kens hätte jetzt auch noch eine Frage, woher weißt du, dass bei dir 2*8ms interleaving geschalten ist?


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2013)

Das kann man im Webinterface der Fritzbox ablesen, ich seh allerdings gerade, dass es nur 6ms im Upload sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crae (20. August 2013)

mhh ok danke


----------



## Aer0 (21. August 2013)

arcor schaltet heute noch automatisch fastpath ab dsl 16k, solange die verbindung gut genug ist


----------

